# Free Batteries at Harbor Freight



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Here's a link to the printable coupon.  http://widgets.harborfreight.com/wswidgets/common/displayCoupon.do?week=3215&campaign=b&page=freebatteries.html&cust=60203135055&keycode=1021&single=true&main=true&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=3215b&utm_source=1021&cid=mEmail_s1021_c3215bhttp://widgets.harborfreight.com/wswidgets/common/displayCoupon.do?week=3215&campaign=b&page=freebatteries.html&cust=60203135055&keycode=1021&single=true&main=true&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=3215b&utm_source=1021&cid=mEmail_s1021_c3215b


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

those batteries are terrible. ive bought them for my digital camera in the past and got 1 picture per every set of batteries i put in it.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Digital cameras are hard on batteries. I used these AAs in my animatronics on Halloween night last year and they worked fine.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

For the coupon, it's free with a purchase of $4.99 or more - yes, it's in the smaller-than-life fine print....we keep magnifying glasses at our front end for just this purpose! lol Remember, you don't have to print them out if you can show the coupon numbers under the bar code on your smartphone (we have to key them in). 

Theric85, I would agree that they're not good for digital cameras - Energizer makes a line of batteries specifically for digital cameras, handheld games, & the like, which is what I use for our digital camera (I'm out of them at the moment, but they're blue-silver in color) - but for everyday stuff around the house, they're all right - y'know, remotes, toys, animatronics, smoke detectors, etc.


----------

